

Show HN: CraftedInChicago.com - lenkendall

Just a simple directory I built for Chicago tech companies doing great things.
======
shiftpgdn
I'm not sure what platform youre using but the site loads quite slowly.

------
justhw
clickable : [http://craftedinchicago.com/](http://craftedinchicago.com/)

------
doubt_me
Awesome

